# Saline Patch for post epidural headache - what CPT code



## Alisa Dinneen (Jan 6, 2011)

Does anyone know what CPT code I would use for a Saline Patch for a post epidural headache.  I have my eye on 62311 but am not positive.  We have a new CRNA coming on board who says he does this instead of epidural blood patch and he is asking us what the code would be.  That is all the information I have at this point.

Thank you,
Alisa


----------



## EllieAnn (Jan 6, 2011)

*saline patch*

I would code that 62280. 62311 is for a lumbar epidural steroid injection.

Ellie-Ann Marchese, CCS-P, CANPC


----------



## Alisa Dinneen (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks Ellie-Ann, what you suggest does make sense when I read the code descriptions 

Alisa


----------



## dwaldman (Jan 8, 2011)

"This procedure is performed to destroy nerve tissue or adhesions. The patient is placed in a spinal tap position. The site is sterilized, and the needle is inserted under fluoroscopic guidance. The needle is placed at the proper level and the neurolytic substance is administered. Once the injection/infusion is completed, the needle is removed and the wound dressed. Report 62280 if the substance is administered to the subarachnoid level. Report 62281 if the needle is inserted in the epidural region of a cervical or thoracic level. Report 62282 if the needle is inserted in the epidural region of a lumbar or sacral (caudal) level."

The lay descriptions from Encoder mentions a neurolytic substance; although, the descriptor says "saline solutions" they are mentions the purpose of this block is to "destroy nerve tissue or adhesions" Below is the lay descrptions for 62273 and if this more of the purpose of why he is injecting the saline I would use the epidural blood patch code with additional note stating  SALINE INJECTED NOT BLOOD or 52 modifier for not having to draw the blood and they might not  reduce it or at least have chance to review a different verison of the procedure.

"This procedure is performed following a spinal puncture to prevent spinal fluid leakage. The patient remains in a spinal tap position. The patient's blood is injected outside the dura to clot and plug the wound, preventing spinal fluid leakage. The wound is dressed and monitored."


----------

